# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Nezir Myrta  /  ETHYMOLOGJIA E EMRIT  ALBANIA

## Henri

Nezir Myrta  /  ETHYMOLOGJIA E EMRIT  ALBANIA 

      Diftongu  AL difton një lartësi të bardhë, bardhësi e lartë, shprehje e madhërishme bardhësie, për të ardhë der tek kuptimi I dritës  bardh  kuptimi I të cilës bardhësie të lartë, vie nga ama, ëma krijuesja e bardhësisë  dritës  duke u kthyer në shprehjen e theksimit tingullor të dyfishtë - L+L = LL, ku nga diftongu  AL, u formua diftongu  ALL  ama  LL(AMA) llama illire  drita  atje N*- AL  T  deri tek kuptimi I shprehjes  DRITA ATJE NALT(Ë)  gege-shqipe dhe DRITA ATJE LART(Ë)  toske-shqipe. 
      Diftongu  AL  difton si ngritje lartë deri tek kuptimi I dritës, bardhësisë, e deri tek krijuesi nga drita  zjarri  në kuptimin e gjithësisë  me dyfishin e tingullit  L  LL -  Gjithësia  All-ah (arabe), nga  al  nyje e parme e gjuhëve arabe, deri tek diftongu  - ALL = gjithë, e gjitha, e tëra  në gjuhët gjermanike,(Alleman), ALL (o : ll) gjithë, krejt  në gjuhët anglo-saksone (all sky). Pra, nga tingulli  L - si ngritje lartë e deri tek formësimi I bardhësisë  dritës  LL. 
    Diftongu - AL është kuptimi I fjalës N+ T (Ë) bardhësi e naltë  bardh në naltësi  bardhësi e lartë, bardhësi e ngritur - diçka e ngritur, e lartë, në kuptim bardhësie, e deri tek kuptimi i dritës  e kemi në disa fjalë shqipe  - MAL  M*AL  mali, kodër e lartë, e madhe, kodër e ngritur mbi rrafshin tokësor, e cila fjalë është PIE (paraindo-europiane), fjalë aqë e lashtë shqipe  mal, mali, malet, malor, malok, Malcia (Malësia), malësori, malësorja, malësorët etj. 

  Diftongun AL e kemi poashtu në fjalën shqipe  PAL  p*< al (krhs), pale, paleo (zoiku), në shqipen e vjetër ka kuptimin e domethënies së lashtësisë, apo kur dikush pyet  Pale, na thuaj diçka... ? Apo kur çuditet njeriu për diçka  Pale pale! Si shprehje e pakënaqësisë apo edhe e kënaqësisë, kur ndëgjon dika të bukur, të mënçur... 

   Diftongun AL e kemi poashtu në fjalën  dal = d*al  dalja, të dalurit, rrugëdalja, derëdalja, shtegdalja, që kuptohet si avansim përpara, e deri tek fjala  ndal  (nd)* al  ndalja, ndalimi (halt, ger.), që kulmi i fjalës është rrënja  al.  Poashtu tek fjala shqipe  kal-i  k* al  kuptimi edhe si zoonom, emër kafshe, kalë, kali  poashtu edhe si fjalëformuese e disa kompozitave tjera  kalimi, kalorësi, vendkalimi, anashkalimi, kaluar, kaluese etj. Gjithashtu në fjalët tjera shqipe  val  val(ë), vala  v* al  si ngritje vale mbi nivelin e ujit, - fjalë  fj* al (ë), ku  fj  është të folurit, gjuha, tëvona tek fjala shqipe  b* al (ë)  Bal(ë) është si kuptim bardhësie, Bala. 
     Kurse me rrënjen e diftongut  al  si ngritje, përsosje e të shprehurit të gjuhës  fjala  gjithashtu kemi fjalën shqipe  gal  g* al  (geni - al ) si ndryshim i genit  al , deri tek fjala që shquan si sufiks  al  gjeneral, sufiksal  genial, gjenial, verbal, paradoksal, final   etj. 

    Këto ishin vetëm disa fjalë shqipe, përmes të cilave deshtëm të kuptojmë se ku gjindet diftongu  AL  në parimin: prej të afërmes kah e largëta, duke hulumtuar deri tek burimi apo ethymologjia e diftongut në fjalë, pasiqë është aqë i lashtë PIE deri tek Gjuha e Parë e njeriut, në kuptimin gjeneral  për të dalë tek formimi i rrokjes  alb  si një nga shumë rrokje tjera  alb, alf, alk, alp, alv  / alb = alba, albania, / - alf=alfa, / - alk= alka, alkimia, / - alp= alpe, alpet, / - alv=alvan, alvin, alvanit etj. 

   Diftongu  AL formoi antroponome, toponome, etnonome, PIE  që mendoj se është më i lashtë sesa diftongu  AR  për të ardhë tek rokjet e përafërta  ALB  ARB  respektivisht tek etnonomi  alban  arban  (albën  arbën)  Albania  Arbania  Arbëria, deri tek   etnonomet  arbanas, arbër, arbëresh, arvanit-as etj. 

  Përkundër të gjitha studimeve të derisotme të linguistëve: G. Majeri, A Majeri, N. Jokli, E. Giordano, P. Skoku, M. Pavloviqi, V. Dorsa, T. Trajanoski, P. Ilievski, J.B.Hofmani, A. Walde, H. Pederseni, A. Ducellieri, A. Vukiçeviqi, A.V. Desnickaja, M. Shufllaji, C. Truhelka, e deri tek linguistët shqiptarë  S. Frashëri, E. Çabeji, Sh. Demiraj, A. Xhuvani, I. Ajeti, A. Buda, Z. Shkodra, R. Ismaili, S. Anamali, Dh. Shuteriqi, E. Sejdaj etj. të cilët dhanë kontributet e tyre në ethymologjinë e emrave  alban  arbën  si përfundim i derisotëm shkencor linguistik  mbetët çështje e hapur dhe se nuk ekziston një mendim i përbashkët definitiv se këto dy fjalë  alban  arbër  janë me ethymologji illire-shqipe, por Çabeji e Pederseni, ngulin këmbë se këto fjalë janë të huaja (!) duke u nisur nga rrënjet  alb  arb. A duhet të mbetet kjo ende çështje e hapur e derikur? 
   Mjafton ta marrësh vetëm studimin e njerit prej këtyre studjuesve dhe të gjithë i ke aty ! 

   Përdorimi i këtyre dy emërtimeve   alban  -  arban (arbën), qoftë si rrënje të fjalëve  alb  arb  edhepse përputhen hipothezat e linguistëve, se kemi të bejmë me të njejtin etnonom etnogjenetik të përcaktimit të emrit për të njejtin popull, i cili më vonë do të quhej shqip  shqiptar ( e që ndoshta, edhe para këtyreve  skip  skiptar), -  duhet kuptuar si ndryshim kohor gjatë etapave historike dhe ky përdorim (përgojim) jovetëm që flet për të njejtin popull, por ngërthen në vetvete një dallim si metamorfozë kuptimore etnonomike, përmes dy tingujve të ndryshëm të të dy rrënjeve L tek rrënja ALB dhe R tek rrënja ARB. Tash, shtrohet pyetja: cili prej tingujve të të dy rënjeve L (ALB)  R (ARB) do të ketë ekzistuar më përpara në rrënjen e vet L në alb  apo R në arb, për ta dijtur se cila nga këto rrënjë është më e lashtë? 

*   Arabët jetuan nga ari (ari i bardhë e ari i zi  nafta), ndërsa 
 arbnorët jetuan kryesisht nga ara e bukës si formë ekzistence.* 

  Nëse diftongu AR si fillesa e emërtimit të etnonomit arab  Arabia do të bazohej në pikëpamje ethymologjike  do të thoja,  se vie nga kuptimi i metalit të çmueshëm ar, ari, sepse atje nuk kemi të bëjmë me  arë  ara  arat  tokë e gatshme për të mbjellë të lashtat, sikurse kemi të bëjmë tek etnonomi  arban, arbën  Arbania  Arbënia /  arbër  Arbëria.  Mendoj se diatheza etnonomike dallon përnga procesi i punës, ku nënkuptohet puna si mjet ekzistence. Çka do të thotë se diftongu   AR është më gjeneral i përgjithësuar tek disa popuj  ar  arab /, ar  armen /, ar  arban-arbën-arbër / - si e drejtë kuptimore etnogjenetike e popujve në fjalë  nga të tri rrënjet  ara / arm / arb / - si etnonome për tre popujt  arab, / armen, / arban-arbën-arbër.  Nga diftongu  ar u formuan rrënjet tjera, të cilat dallojnëe secila sipas kutimit të tyre, gjatë formimit të emërtimeve sikurse janë disa sosh: arb, arg, arm, ark, art, ars, arp etj. 
Ndërsa, tek etnonomi nga rrënja  alb  kemi një kuptim fonetiko-morfologjik në vetvete, sepse është i vetmuar, si një etnonom në vete, me paraqitje synkronike të një singullariteti morfologjik, që formoi etnonomin  alban  Albanoi  Albanopoli  Albania.  

   Mendoj se më e lashtë është rrënja  alb, si rrënja monomorfologjike e etnonomit sesa kjo  arb, të cilat i përkufizon në përcaktimin emroro-historik vet tingulli i përbashkët  B, i cili e fikson kuptimin e njejtë, respektvisht  -   i cili i shquan rrënjet në fjalë  alb  arb, sepse rrënja alb është e njëmvehtësishme, që nuk ka ndonjë shoqe tjetër, përsa i përket një etnonomi për emërtimin e popullit  alban, që vet albanët ishin një prej fiseve illire-pellgase. 
   Nga rrënja arb kuptojmë një rrafsh të pjerrtë, për qëllim  sa më lehtësim pune fizike,  bregore të një are të bukës  si arë buke, nga arë basi  arëbansi - arëberësi  / arban-arbanët Arbania / arbënët  Arbnia  Arbënia / arbëri  arbërët / arbëresh  arbëreshët  Arbëria. Edhe kjo ka të bëjë me një  naltësi  n* - al  t (ë), lartësi ku krijon një bardhësi të të lashtave  një  alb (albus) bukolik që dallohet në natyrë kah pjekja e të lashtave. Më shumë këtu nënkuptojmë profesionin bukolik të bujqësisë së illirëve, si bujq e blegëtorë të vyeshëm, por që ekzistenca mvarej kryesisht nga ara e bukës. Këtë përcaktim etnonomi arb  arbnor - arbëror e lidhë thjeshtë edhe S. Frashëri dhe ky është përcaktimi më i njohur në të gjitha përmasat etno-gjenetike të etnonomit, si përkufizim popullor e nacional i arbonëve të Arbnisë, arbnorëve të Arbënisë  arbërorëve të Arbërisë. 

   Ndërsa, rrënja alb, kuptohet si  al  hi hillir  që e përcakton vet rrënjen  tingulli  - b  dhe nuk është vetëm si një shenim hartografik në Illirinë e Vonë, në shek. II-të e.r. nga gjeografi Ptholemeu, në hartën ballkanike me etnonomin  Albanoi, e që merret edhe nga greqishtja  Alvanoi  por, është kjo rrënjë  alb  edhe më e hershme, sepse, sigurisht Pthoemeu nuk e krijoi i Pari këtë etnonom, por e mori nga larg nga Hartografia hillire  atje nga ai  hi hillir al  që tëvona u bë një  al arab  i formuar nga hieroglifet e Thotit Skipe  Tehuti . 

   Diftongu  AL  si fillesa e shumë fjalëve, antroponome, toponome, hidronome, e deri tek etnonomi  alb-a-n-i-a  doli a rodhi nga pjesa gjeo-morfologjike jugore e trekëndëshit illirian trekontinental azio-afriko-auropian. Ky diftong  AL mori kuptimin e hinit (hini i zjarrit) në kutimin etnogjenetik të origjinës së jetës së njeriut e gjallësave tjera në natyrë  dhe në kuptim të gjërë të mendimit, u bë fillesë emërtimi të kuptimshmërisë linguistike e shkencore në shumë fusha diturie. Kështu, nga ky diftong - al  - u formuan shumë kompozita linguistike gjenerale  emërtime me fillesën  - al  hinore, nga hini, apo tretja e bimëve dhe e kafshëve pas jetës, rrodhi fjala arabe  AL KAL  që do të thotë, - hii bimësh dhe shprehja  al kimi, alkimia, si shprehje alkimike  alk  alkalet, alkaloidet, alkimetri, alkaloza, alkimetria, alkitherapia, alkooli,  - al kuul = pluhuriza etj. 

   Diftongu AL  hini hillir përmes fjalës shqipe  bardh  ku edhe i merret tingulli fillesë  b  dhe gërshetohet fonetikisht me  al  në  alb  nga boja e bardhë, ngjyra e bardhë, nga ai hii hillir linguistik  nga kuptimi i origjinës së jetës nga hini, rrodhi fjala  alba  nga rrënja  alb. Tash këtu fjala alba  ka kuptimin  bojë njeriu, që në shqipen e vjetër është shprehja kuptimore  një bojë njeri  edhe si bojë e bardhë, por edhe si masë gjatësie e njeriut, gjatësia e figurës së njeriut, si gjatësi vertikale, por edhe si gjatësi horizontale  për të vdekurin. E shtini ndhee një bojë njeri! Një bojë njeri thellë në tokë! Një bojë njeri naltë! E tjera shprehje shqipe, që lidhën me ketë dykuptimshmëri bilogjike, me dy kuptime të ndryshme dhe me një shprehje linguistike. 

   Nga ai  al  hii hillir që nënkuptohet boja e hinit, bojë hini - ngjyrë hiri, nga hini i zjarrit, e që kjo fjalë shqipe si diftong  HI (hii) hini, nga Shqipja e Vjetër, përmes një tingulli të lashtë, që sot merret si grup dytingullor  nd  ishte vetëm një tingull gege-shqipe  si bashkim fonetik n+d=nd, që nuk ekziston sot në alfabetin e shqipes, por që flitet në gjuhën e folur  u formua edhe spjegimi për etnonomin  hind  hindi  Hindia, India.  Ku vet toka e Indisë është bojë hini, njerëzit janë bojëhini, natyra e Indisë është si bojëhini, toka,dheu si bojëhini. Mirëpo, me shëmangien e tingullit fillesë  h  ashtu sikurse në shumë etnonome, toponome, hidronome i.e. në gjuhët indo-europiane (Histria, Hindia, Hadriatiku, Hindiana, Historia, Hilliria, hilli  hylli, etj.) edhe tek etnonomi  Hindia  Toka Hinore (Hindore), rodhi ky etnonomi i sotmi  India. Kështu e mendoj pra, edhe ethymologjinë e vet emrit  Hindia  India, si etnonom edhe si toponom a hidronom  Hindi  Indi, lumi që brigjet dhe lymi i të cilit janë bojë hini  ngjyrë e përhirtë, e përhimtë, e përhime, përhimur, hinore.     

  Fjala  alba  si rrënja e shumë kompozitave tjera i.e. në të vërtetë është PIE si formin i etnonomit  alban  i cili e  ka kuptimin e dokës së njeriut, i dokshëm, i pashëm, i bukur, alban = i bardhë.  Nuk ka fuqi ekzistuese përcaktimi i etnonomit  alban  nga rrënja  alp  që sipas disa linguistëve edhe sipas E. Çabejit, po vijka nga kjo rrënjë  alp me kuptimin thik përpjetë, pjerrtësi e rrëpinjtë malore, alpike dhe paska pësuar ndryshim fonetik, si alterfon ndryshimi i tingullit  p  në tingullin  b  dhe nga rrënja  alp, qenka formuar rrënja  alb -, që po u lidhka me kuptimin alpik, malor, alban = malcor, malësor, sepse qenka vet relievi gjeografik malor alpik i vet Shqipërisë!   

   Vet kuptimi linguistik i rrënjes  alp  mendoj se nuk është tregues i pjertësisë së alpeve, por një kuptim i bardhësisë, që alpet gjithmonë duken të bardha nga bora (dimër e verë) dhe për atë logjikë edhe e morën emrin si toponom  alp  alpe  gjithmonë të bardha nga bora, si kuptim i lartësisë së bardhë, apo i bardhësisë së lartë. Këtu tek toponomi si emër gjeografik  alp  alpe  mendoj se rrodhi nga skipja illire  m* al  p = malp, malpe, nga fjala shqipe  mal, për tu refleksuar diftongu  al  si kuptim i bardhësisë  bjeshkë gjithmonë me borë, bjeshkë të bardha, bjeshkë bore etj. si kuptim gjenealogjik i bardhësisë  Alpet. 

     Ethymologjia e emrit -  Albania  si kompozitë e formuar nga rrënja  alb  që do të thotë  bardh  edhe vet enonomi  alban  si dhe toponomi, emri i vendit të shqiptarëve  vijnë si fjalëformime nga domethënia kuptimplote  alb = bardh, alba = bardha, albani = bardhi, Albana = Bardha, albanët = bardhanët, Albania = Bardhania. 

   Pra, emri  Albania  vie nga rrënja  alb = bardh, që mund të vërtetohet shkëncërisht dhe të përcaktohet më drejtësi logjike, linguistike, leksikografike, gjeo-morfologjike, pikërisht nga kuptimi i sotëm shkencor i të gjitha kompozitave të cilat vijnë, nga kjo rrënjë  alb  duke krahasuar vetitë psiko-fizike të zoonomeve, si bionome, apo si veti karakteristike materiale shkencore, qoftë si elemente, duke peshuar me vërtetësi përbërjen shpirtërore, fizike e materiale, të emërtimeve që vijojnë: 


Albatrosi = zogu i bardhë i deteve australiane. 

Albedo-ja = bardhësi-a në Astronomi: ajo pjesa e dritës rënëse  vrushkulli i bardhë i 
                     Dritës që përhapet, shpërndahe nga një sipërfaqe. 

Albin = albus = i bardhë, njeri apo kafshë me veti të bardha  albniste. 

Albinizëm = bardhësi, në mjekësi: mungesë e plotë e lingut të pigmentit në lëkurë e në 
                      Anekse të saj  shënja e bardhë e lindjes në lëkurë. 

Albit = bardhor, në mineralogji  feldspat i bardhë. 

Album = bardhësi  fletore e posaçme me fletë shumë të bardha, për fotografi... 

Albumina = e bardha e vesë (voes). 

Albuminometri = në kimi  lëngu organik në të bardhë të vesë (voes)  aparat, për 
                              Matjen e të zbardhurit të urinës. 

Albuminurina = bardhësia në serumin e gjakut e urinës, zbardhimi i urinës... 



   Të gjitha këto emërtime edhe shkencore vijnë nga rrënja e fjalës  alb  që domethënë  bardh  në kuptimin e përbërjes dhe të funksionit të tyre si elemente, të emërtuara sipas vetive të tyre. 
   Faktet shkencore dalin nga origjina e tingujve ashtu sikur edhe janë formuar. 

   Tash, se cili emërtim etnonomi është i imponuar për shqiptarët  etnonomi i sotëm    alban  apo etnonomi  shqiptar  edhe si toponom  Albania  apo  Shqipëria, ku disa linguistë shqiptarë dhe të tjerë, e marrin imponim etnonomin  shqiptar! 

   Mendoj, se etnonomi  alban  gjeo-morfologjikisht është vetëm një emër i një fisi të lashtë të illirëve  kurse, etnonomi  shqiptar (skipetar)  është gjithëpërfshirës i shqiptarëve ballkanik, respektivisht, na del aqë sa edhe është me të vërtetë atdheu i shqiptarëve  e për pushtuesit më i madh në kuptimin gjeo-historik dhe hartografik  si etnonom bashkimi edhe jashtë kuptimit të një fisi illirian Albanoi. 

   Për këtë shkak edhe u njoftë ndërkombëtarisht nga bota e sotme ky etnonomi, që mendoj së pikrisht, ky është i imponuar nga fuqitë   Albania, gjuha albane, historiografia albane, kultura albane, -  e jo ashtu siç e thotë e vërteta historiografike shqiptare  Shqipëria, gjuha shqipe, kultura shqiptare, historiografia shqiptare... Ngase, imponimi u bë pikërisht nga fuqitë e kohës, që mos të njihet etnonomi kuptimplotë i shqiptarëve e tokave shqiptare te pushtuara nga popujt sllavo-grek, që me toka e popullësi shqiptare edhe u formuan si shtete përrreth dhe mbeti një pjesë gjeo-politike - toponomi  Albania! 

   Me fjalën  Shqipëria  përfshihet gjithë ballkani shqiptar illirian  ashtu sikurse edhe ishte gjatë pushtimit turk i ndarë në katër Vilajete: Kosova, Shkodra, Manastiri e Janina  ashtu sikundër ishin edhe fiset illire si shtete antike  Illiria, Epiri, Makedhonia, Dardhania, Delmatia, Dakia, etj. 

   Të dyjat këto etnonome  Albania e Shqipëria   paraqesin të njejtin kuptim historiko-linguistik, por që dallojnë në kuptimin gjeopolitik të shqiptarëve ballkanik. Mjafton, vetëm të krahasosh vëllimin hartografik dhe gjeopolitik të Shqipërisë gjatë pushtimeve turke e romake, ku Shqipëria ishte edhe për katër herë me e plotë (as e madhe as e vogël) por sa ishte dhe është sot populli shqiptar në Ballkan, e që duhet patjetër të bashkohet në Shqipëri të Vërtetë! 

   Etnonomi  shqiptar (skipetar) është  unikati më i përshtatshëm  Shqipëria!

----------


## Bel ami

.
Hapni ore njerez libra te Gjuhetareve te Akademise Shqipe!
Tani etnomi Alban dhe ai Arban na dalin te ndryshem.?!

Vlen te theksohet se zberthimin e Arb- er ne "Toke e punuar" per here te pare e ka bere Eqerem Cabej.Ai kete e mendon si trajte te ndetuar ne gjuhet Umbre,greke dhe latine.
Trajten Alb studiuesi D'angel ne librin Enigma e ka zbertheyr si "e bardhe" dhe mbeshtetet ne trajten Latine.


Une ju sugjeroj librin e Shaban Demirajt "Prejardhja e Shqiptareve nen deshmite e Gjuhes Shqipe".Personalisht mendoj se eshte zberthimi me me vlere qe i eshte bere prejardhjes se Gjuhes Shqipe.Atje flitet vetem shkencerisht dhe jo emocionalisht.

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrdt!

Jane vertetuar thua?, na sjell atehere vertetimet.

A mund ju nje date konkrete te me tregoni qe kure perdoret etnonomi albania?, shkrimet e para datojn nga mesi i shekullit 11, nese keni njohuri tjera ju lutem atehere me shpejt.

Dhe KUSH na vendosi neve kete etnonom, vet se kemi quajtur vehten keshtu, por na kane quajtur te huajt, si cdo popull edhe ne kemi emrin nacional, dhe ate internacional. KUSH NA QUAJTI KESHTU?, nese emri internacional i shumices se shteteve tjera eshte nje shtremberim gjuhesore i atij nacional (si rjedhoje e transkribimit), perse u emeruan shqiptaret nga te huajt me nje emer KREJTESISHT ndryshe se ai nacional?

Flm

----------


## ornament

Bel Ami, si e zberthen Eqrem Çabej emrin Greqi, Bullgari, Rumani, Serbi, etj, mos valle nga shqipja.
Pse greket quhen helene po ashtu si albanezet quhen shqiptare. Sa per ate akademine tende te nderuar, ne nga shqiperia vijme, atje shkojme shpesh, as e dinim as dihet akoma neper shkolla çdo te thote Albani, Alban, Skenderbej, Shqiperi, e me the te thashe. Dhe a di pse, sepse akademine tone e ka mbyt mediokriteti e kjo s'ndodh sot.

Bel ami, per ti "vertetuar" keto gjera duhen **** me fal per shprehjen, gje te cilen nuk e kishte Eqrem Çabej, se po ta kishte do ta bente me kohe. Dhe nuk ka se si, ai qe nje "sherbetor" i shtetit, si shume te tjere qe studimet i bejne jo nga pasioni, por te mbrojne pagen.

Sa per dijeni  per te treguar ç'mendojne studiues te tjere per Çabej po citoj;

"Persa i perket monogjenezes se gjuheve, e ne menyre te veçante te afinitetit midis pellazgjishtes, ilirishtes, trakishtes dhe etruskishtes, e konsideroj te domosdoshme te citoj nje glotolog shqiptar, SPIRO KONDA, i cili pa dyshim eshte nje nga me te zotet e me te pergatiturit studiues ne fushen e gjuhesise qe njihen deri me sot.
Mbasi dha mesime per nje kohe te gjate ne Universitetin e Athines, u kthye ne Shqiperi e midis te tjerash, ne vitin 1964 botoi nje studim te tij, qe pa dyshim, mund te konsiderohet kryeveper.
Spiro Konda " Shqiptaret dhe Problemi Pellazgjik" (Tirane 1964, f.237) : 
" Problemi Etrusk nuk mund te zgjidhet jashte problemit te pergjithshem pellazgjik, duke qene nje pjese esenciale i tij, Ne jemi plotesisht te bindur se Misteri Etrusk, mund te zgjidhet perfundimisht vetem nese studiuesi mbeshtetet mbi gjuhen shqipe, baze krejtesisht e sigurt, per zgjidhjen e problemit te pergjithshem pellazgjik."
Por megjithese duket e pakuptueshme, disa studiues shqiptare dhe bashkekohes te Spiro Kondes, docente te shquar universiteti, kane shprehur mendime aq te ndryshme, duke na lene te dyshimte dhe te zhgenjyer.
Ne kundershtim me vepren fort te dokumentuar te Spiro Kondes, glotologu shqiptar i mirenjohur, EQREM ÇABEJ, shprehet pikerisht me keto fjale, ne vepren e tij " Elemente te Gjuhes dhe te Letersise Shqiptare" (Tirane 1936, f3) :
" Nuk do te mund ti kenaqnim ata qe ende sot kane nje besim te plote mbi origjinen pellazgjike te gjuhes tone. Perkundrazi ka ardhur koha qe, sepakut neper shkolla, mos t'ia mbushim koken femijeve me hipoteza te tymosura qe i perkasin mesit te shekullit te kaluar." !
Shpresojme se ata, te cilet ende e ndjekin shkollen e te nderuarit Eqrem Çabej ta kene qortuar kete gabim teper te madh, dhe te kene kuptuar se shkencat e perpikta kane me shume nevoje per germime sesa per moden politike te nje periudhe a te nje tjetre. Nese nuk ndodh ky qortim i rendesishem, dikush mund edhe te kujtoje ato fjalet e urta te kinezit Konfuci, ku ai shprehet ne kete menyre; " Vetem te diturit e medhenj dhe injorantet e medhenj nuk e ndryshojne mendimin e tyre"!
Persa me perket mua, do ti vazhdoj germimet qe kam filluar tash e njezet vjet me pare, si indipendente, me parimin e perhershem te menjanimit te politikes, por vetem duke ndjekur hulline e autoreve te ndryshem, nga lashtesia deri ne ditet tona, dhe ne menyre te veçante ate te dokumentave epigrafike, fenere ndriçues te pamohueshem, me bindjen me te plote se shpejt a vone, e verteta del gjithnje ne drite. Ate te vertete qe une synoj, me menjanimin e çdo forme te interesit vetjak, por vetem me dashuri te madhe ndaj te vertetes, ndaj kultures, e sidomos ndaj te pareve tane te perbashket. "

Nermin V. FALASKI " Patrimonio Linguistico e Genetico" (1997).

----------


## Shën Albani

> _Postuar më parë nga Nuh Musa_ 
> *mrdt!
> 
> 
> Dhe KUSH na vendosi neve kete etnonom, vet se kemi quajtur vehten keshtu, por na kane quajtur te huajt, si cdo popull edhe ne kemi emrin nacional, dhe ate internacional. KUSH NA QUAJTI KESHTU?, nese emri internacional i shumices se shteteve tjera eshte nje shtremberim gjuhesore i atij nacional (si rjedhoje e transkribimit), perse u emeruan shqiptaret nga te huajt me nje emer KREJTESISHT ndryshe se ai nacional?
> 
> Flm*



Mendoj se nuk ka dyshim se ne veten e kemi quajtur *alban*  edhe ate deri ne pushtimin turk.
 Jo vetem te huajt nuk na kane quajtur ashtu, por pikesepari ne e kemi quajtur ashtu veten, apo nje pjese e jona, emertim qe pastaj eshte pranuar nga gjithe shqiptaret. Mendimi im eshte se emertimi shqiptar eshte i vone dmth. pas pushtimin turk, apo i lindur gjate pushtimit turk dhe mbrojtjes tone.

Per kete kam edhe fakte: Arbereshet/Arbanet,/albanet-pra ketu kemi vetem kalimin e l në R dhe keta ishin shpergulur mu ne ate kohe per ne Itali dhe keta si edhe ata qe sot jetojne ne Greqi, e quajne veten akoma Arvanit , apo Arberesh. Arban/ALban/Arvanit ruhet jasht trojeve shqiptare, por jo te ne sepse ne e ndryshuam.

Une mendoj se emertim shqiptar vjen nga *emri SHQIPONJE*  sepse ishte koha kur *bijt e shqipes* po mbronin vendin e vete nga turqit, luft aishte heroike, gjigandi i shekullit XV po dermohej prej nje kombi te vogel, kombi i albaneve, por kombi i Albaneve e konsideronte veten bijt e shqipes, ndoshta edhe shume me heret-lufta ishte heroike e beri Albanine te njohur ne bote dhe si rrjedhoje nga togfjalshi *bijt e shqipes* u krijua emertimi i ri -*Shqiptar e Shqiperi*. 
Shqipe, e, bie dhe i vehet sufiksi -tar-, sipas kesaj analogjie kemi edhe emra tjere ne gjuhen shqipe: Treg-Tregtar,-Floke-Floketar- Lajm - lajmtar etj....
Per te ardhe deri te ky emertim mund te kete ndikuar shume edhe flamuri i Kastrioteve qe kishte shqiponjen ne flamur dhe meqenese liria po mbrohej me shqiponjen atehere me krenari Albanet e kane quajtur veten bijt e shqiponjes/Shqipes dhe per disa dekada mund te jete perhapur aq shume sa ky emertim t´i mbuloje trojet shqiptare, por jo edhe ata qe kishin braktisur Shqiperine me heret, apo gjate luftes, sepse ata nuk dinin per kete emertim te ri.

Me kete desha te them se emertimi shqiptar eshte i vonshem dhe se emertimi i pare i shqiptareve eshte alban dhe per gjuhen _skipe_ e kalimin e saj ne shqipe nuk mund te flitet. Si ne shkrimet greke, si ne ato latine permendet emertimi alban, e jo *skipetar, apo shqiptar, kete emrtim ata per shekuj nuk do te dijne gje sepse ne ishim nen Perandorine Turke dhe lidhjet ishin keputur me Perendim dhe Evrope, thjesht ne ishim bere pjese e Azise* 

Shkrimi ne fillim te ketij topiku nuk eshte i bindshem, per fat te keq, jo! Ky eshte mendimi im.....

----------


## ornament

Shen Albani, çeshtja nuk eshte kush nga emertimet eshte me i hershem Alban apo Shqiptar. Kjo mendoj nuk zgjidh gje. Flitet per origjinen e fjaleve, etymollogjine e tyre, nepermjet tyre ne mesiguri arrijme te gjejme origjinen e shqiptareve, nga vine ata, çfare ishin me pare. Ky eshte qellimi final. Neqofte se fjalet merren si qellim ne vetvete, nuk shkohet larg.

Psh, Le ta marrim si te vertete qe Alban do te thote Bardh, pra i BARDHE, po pastaj çfare arrihet nga kjo, kush ma thote.
Neqofte se Arber = Are, Toke e punuar, po pastaj ku eshte interesi.
Ose le ta zeme, qe Shqiptar vjen nga Shqiponje, per çfare sherben kjo. Cila eshte lidhja me popullin Shqiptar dhe Shqiperine, mos valle krenaria si vend shqiponjash. 
Duhet nje bosht central. Kjo eshte çfare per fat te keq i mungon artikullit te mesiperm, megjithe punen shume te respektueshme dhe te lavderueshme te Nezir Myrtes.

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrdt!

Dmth. turqit, ah sa te keqij qenkan mor ata, eh zoti kure mos u ndihmoft, se metevertet na kane lane prapa e na kane shemtuar bile edhe emrin nacional. 

Alban aga, nese ne, veten e kemi quajtur alban, pse atehere nuk mund ta zberthejm domethenien e fjales nepermjet te gjuhes sone, sic e zberthejn tjeret popuj, psh. DEUTSCHLAND, ÖSTERREICH, FRANCE, JUGOSLAVIA, etj...?

Dhe a eshte e mundur qe brenda kohes shkronja L te kaloje ne shkronjen R, cka thuan ketu ligjet e morfologjise???, dhe si mundet qe heret nje popull te quaj veten ALBAN, kurse dihet fort mire qe keta shqiptare e kane quajt veten dardan, maqedon, thrakas, epirot, etj...., pra QE NGA CILA KOHE PERDORET ETNONOMI ALBAN si emertim permbledhes i ketyre fiseve???, a do vije nje pergjigje a jo?

Flm

PS: konstantim ekzakt ornament, edhe mua nuk me kenaq shpjegimi i nezirit, se shume ne menyre elegante e tejkalon problemin, por PIKERISHT ato shenime japin nje rruge qe mund te jete zgjidhja, per kete arsye dua te dij perdorimin ME TE HERSHEM te ketij emertimi per popullin tone.

----------


## illiriani

Me respekt per secilin diskutues, deshiroj te ndaj mendimet edhe une me juve, por thjeshte me duket sikur jemi bonjake (jetima pa babe pa nane ne histori) dhe e kemi mjafte te veshtire, ta shohim realitetin, neper tunelin e rrexuar historik, qe zuri gjithe thesarin e paraardhesve tane dhe na ndane me epoka, nga Te Paret Tane. Tash, ne duam te dijme cdo gje reale, eshte e drejte jona, eshte kurreshtja jone, te dijme, kush na 'pagezoi' etninomin tone, alban e shqiptar, e pse, e cka do te thote, e ku eshte boshti central, e pse te huajt... , sepse nga etninomi krijohet toponomi... Bonjaket (jetimat) e kane vajin ne buze (thone)
dhe asgje nuk u pelqen, sepse u mungon atnia (prinderit historik)
e ku mundesh te flasesh per babain, qe kurr nuk e ke pare, ose ta kane vrare kur ti ishte ne bark-nane ende i palindur? Po edhe sikur edhe nena te kete vdekur tok me babain, kur ti ishe ne djep? Dhe djepi yt u rrokullis kalldremeve historike dhe vec nje zot e din, kush te shpetoj, e si mbete gjalle dhe u rrite...qe tash te flasesh edhe per historine...!!!

  Sikur te kishin qene te lehta keto tema te tilla, mesiguri do t kishim ditur krejt per to, por shkenca eshte tjeter nga biseda e rastit - te shkruash eshte tjeter e te lexosh eshte krejt tjeter...Ne jemi mesuar me i pelqye te huajt, veprat e huaja (edhe kur flasin bash per ne e historine tone, po edhe per vet gjuhen tone... :buzeqeshje:  Jane te mireseardhura veprat e authoreve te huaj per ne, por si dora jote askush nuk te kruan (thone) dhe nuk mund ta dije dikush tjeter gjuhen tende me mire se sa ti vet!

  Shkenca shqiptare u politizua (edhe ajo mjerisht derisot). Etninomin - alban (qe njihet, a nuk njihet as si nje fis ilir ne histori, ne baze te te dhenave historike te paketa...), iu dha shqiptareve vetem per shkaqe politike (sepse emri shqiptar, si etninom dhe toponomi Shqiperia, perfshinte te gjithe shqiptaret ballkanik (ashtu sikurse ne 4 vilajetet e pushtimit turk)! Ketu qendron e verteta. 

  Edhe etninomi - alban, u spejgua ethymologjikisht, sipas diktateve te huaja shkencore, me qellime politike, me shume se sa te dihet e verteta. Albanistiken e formuan si shkence albanolog te huaj... Ballkanistika deritash diktoi ne cdo seinar shkencor, ku ishte e nevojshme te dihet e verteta. Linguistet e historianet tane bene ate qe bene...nen direktiva moskovite e nen direktiva te pushtuesve (trevat shqiptare jashte Shtetit ame).

  Alban, na doli derisot me rrenjen - alb, nga - alp (p=b), qe paska
ethymologji nga alpet ("thik'perpjete"=alp) dhe politika diktoi qe mos te thohet e verteta, se rrenja - alb=bardhe, qe cileson njerez te bardhe, qe eshte shume para latinishtes dhe edhe vet latinet me vone i quajten ballkanasit illirian - alban (te bardhe) dhe illiret ata i quajten - gal (zeshkan) romak... Keshtuqe, mos me
mbete si nje etninom rracor (alb=bardh), rrodhi direktiva, alp=alb!

  Etninomet - alban e arban-arber, jane krejt te ndryshme linguistikisht. Njeri flet per mal (alp-alb) qe e verteta eshte - lloji i rraces se bardhe dhe tjetri flet per - arbanin-areberesin, beresin e ares se bukes! 
  Rrenja - alb, eshte paragreke e paralatine (natyrisht), per ate
Shqipja ka fuqi ta spjegoi edhe Antikuitetin  sterlashte dhe duhe shperthyer pezhishkat greke e latine, ne rrenjet e linguistike gjenerale... Atje eshte e verteta!

  Etninomi - shqiptar, nuk na u dha, pse kemi toke shqiponjash (shiponja ka gjithkah), por duke pare trimerite e shqiptarit dhe heroizmat ne beteja e dyluftime, kishte dicka te perbasket me shqiponjen - shqiptari dhe tjeret e thirren ne fushbetej "che sovra gli altri come Aqulla vola" (Qe permbi tjeret si Shqipe fluturon)! Kjo ka rendesi, sepse shqiptari ka dhunetine e shqiponjes! Tash, te lejohet qe shqiptaret te quhen me etninom - shqiptar dhe toponomin - Shqiperia - te huajt, qe diktuan ne emertimin onomastik, ishin Fuqi dhe ato fuqi e kishin dhe e kane
shqiponjen symbol kombetar apo symbol-mbisymbolin kombetar! Dhe te quhet nje njeri - shqiptar, e nje shtet Shqiperia (mbi te gjithe, nje grusht shteti...pse...leje emrin e nje qyteti Albanopol, qe mos te njihen te gjithe shqiptaret ballkanik...

  Epokat na ndajne nga Hyllus (1225 PK), Bardhhyllus...(me seli Beogradin e sotem), Agroni (me seli Agramin - Zagrebin e sotem, Emona (Lubjana e sotme) etj... dhe sot e kemi mjjafte te veshtire
ta dijme e ta besojme realitetin, se gjith Ballkani ishte HILLIRIK e jo vetem ai perendimor... 2700 vjet roberi, flake, pushtime, zhbimje, shfarosje...bene, qe sot te jemi bonjake (jetima historik)
te mbetur nga disa fise illire dhe rrenjet tona te hershme ishin shume te hapura, per ate dhe na duket se nuk merremi vesh me njeritjetrin...symptomet jane gjithkund ne trup e mendje...

flmd per vemendje!

----------


## Shën Albani

> _Postuar më parë nga Nuh Musa_ 
> *mrdt!
> 
> 
> Alban aga, nese ne, veten e kemi quajtur alban, pse atehere nuk mund ta zberthejm domethenien e fjales nepermjet te gjuhes sone, sic e zberthejn tjeret popuj, psh. DEUTSCHLAND, ÖSTERREICH, FRANCE, JUGOSLAVIA, etj...?*



Deutschland vjen nga latinishtja TEUDESCUS dhe nese nuk gabohem DMTH:POPULL! Keta nuk e quanin veten ashtu, por romaket, edhe keta kishin fiset e tyre, por pergjithesisht njiheshin germanen. Pra keta mund ta shpjegojne kete fjale, por nuk eshte fjale e tyre.


 [/i]*
"dhe si mundet qe heret nje popull te quaj veten ALBAN, kurse dihet fort mire qe keta shqiptare e kane quajt veten dardan, maqedon, thrakas, epirot, etj...., pra QE NGA CILA KOHE PERDORET ETNONOMI ALBAN si emertim permbledhes i ketyre fiseve???, a do vije nje pergjigje a jo?"*[/QUOTE]


Dardan , Maqedon e tjere, kane qene emertime per fise te ndryshme, por Alban jemi quajtur si teresi, nga jasht. Dikush tha nuk eshte me rendesi se Alban apo shqiptare eshte me e vjeter. Une kam lexuar preja autorit te ketij shkrimi se shqipen e quan SKIPE, qe len te kuptoj se eshte me e vjeter se Alban, kalimi i SK-ne SHK, si Skodra-Shkodra-etj.


Dikur isha marre me keto studime dhe ishin shume interesante, ka kohe qe nuk kam pasur mundesi te lexoje dicka te tille. Ne po shprehim mendimet tona per ceshtje shume te renda, gati si ajo e Big-Bangut, mirepo po e perseris: mua ai shkrim i pare me duket me teper patriotik se sa linguistik. Ne po japim ketu mendimet tona, por zotriu ne fjale keto shkrime duhet t´i botoje dhe te prese reagimin e gjuhetareve.

Shum here fjalet kane ngjashmeri me njera tjetren, por jo gjithmone jane nga shqipja. Ne nuk duhet te na brengose shume pse nuk e dijme pikeperpike te kaluaren tone. Dihet se ne jemi njeri nder kombet me te vjjetra ne Evrope dhe se shqipja ben pjese ne kuader gjashte gjuheve me te vjetra ne Evrope dhe ne kauder te 12 ne bote. Kjo eshte lashtesia jone, per ta pasur te kaluaren te qarte duhej te kishim pasur Perandori te forta pushtuese dhe shkrim...

Mua nuk me brengos shume e kaluara e mjegullte, shume me teper ardhmeria e mjegullt kudo qe shtrihet shqiptaret......

----------


## Bel ami

Vjetersia dhe zberthimi i emrit Alban-ia eshte celesi i enigmes Shqiptare,apo se nga kane ardhur Shqiptaret.
Eqerem Cabej ne studimet e tij nuk eshte mjaftuar asnjehere me ngarkese emocionale ne studimet e tij,sikunder bejne disa pseudogjuhetare sot.
Eqerem Cabej ngritet mbi nje hipoteze qe shumica e Shqiptareve mendojne se ne jemi pasardhesit e Pellazgeve,por nga ana tjeter per ironi e klasifikojme gjuhen Shqipe ne familjen e gjuheve Indoevropiane.
Per dijenine tuaj,Pellasget mendohen si popullsi paraindoevropiane,ashtu si Basket ne Spanje.
Tani ne mund ti bejme qejfin vetes e te themi se ne jemi populli me i lashte ne ruzullin tokesor,bile edhe Adami e Eva ishin Shqiptare,por problemi eshte sesa te sakta dhe te bazuara i kemi keto hipoteza.Them hipoteza sepse cdo studim mbi prejardhjen e Gjuhes Shqipe dhe te Shqiptareve eshte ngritur mbi hipoteza,sepse eshte mbuluar me nje mjegull te madhe nga pushtimi romak dhe ai sllav.
Zoterinj! Etnomin Alban e gjejme ne shkrimet e Ptolemeut,bile ai tregon edhe zonen ku shtriheshin keto fise.Ky eshte nje dokument.
Zoterinj! Perderisa etnomi Alban ka jetuar ne shekuj tek te huajt si identitet i fiseve Ilire qe jetonin atje ku gjenden sot Shqiptaret,rjedhimisht ne mendohemi si pasardhesit e po atij populli Ilir qe jetonte ne ato troje.
Pse humben emrin Alban/Arban nuk do te thote se jemi asimiluar,por perkundrazi i kemi qendruar disi forte procesit te asimilimit qe u aplikua mbi paraardhesit tane pergjate 2000 vjeteve.
Tre pushtime ai Romak,sllav dhe Turk ishin me barbaret per popullin tone dhe zgjaten 2000 vjet pa reshtur.

Pse u emertuan fiset Ilire si Albanë/Albaneses
Mendohet apo me mire te themi supozohet se fiset Ilire u quajten te gjithe nen emrin Albane gjate sundimit Romak.Arsyet qe i kane detyruar Romaket qe te gjithat fise Ilire ti quanin Albaneses mendohet  se kane qene gjuha e njejte qe keto fise kane pasur,tradita,veshja .
Nen kete mendim shikohet nje paralele me emertimin e fiseve Helene si Greke.
Pra fiset Helene u quajten Greke nga fisi Helen "Grekoi " te cilet shtegetuan ne Italine jugore.Romaket kur zbriten ne Greqine e Sotme i quajten banoret vendas Grekoi sepse kishin te njetjen gjuhe me fiset "Grekoi" qe romaket i kishin hasur ne Italine jugore.Keshtu te gjithe fiset Helene u quajten Greke,etnom qe mbeti deri ne ditet e sotme.
Pra e njejta hipoteze mbetet edhe per fiset Ilire qe u quajten Albane,pra nga fisi Albanoi,te cilin e ritheksoj se e kemi te dokumentuar nga Ptolemeu.
Etnomi Shqiptar/Shqiperi.
Mendohet se ky etnom eshte i ri.Kete e vertetojne disa fakte.
1) Mos dokumentimi i ketoj emri me pare ne asnje trajte,as Skip,as skipe as Skiperi etj.
2) Mos hasja e ketij etnomi tek fiset Arbereshe te Italise,dhe tek Arberoret e Greqise ne perdorimin e perditshem.Bile edhe njehere qe e hasim ne vitin 1701 e ndeshim vetem njehere te vetme.
3) Formimi.Etnomi Shqiptar eshte formuar nga ndajfolja Shqip+ prapashtesen fjaloformuese "tar" cka ne shekujt e fundiet eshte bere shume pjellore.

Si u be i mundur formimi i ketin emertimi per Shqiptaret.
Per kete duhen pare me kujdes kushtet ekonomiko-shoqerore.
Kujtojme se Shqiptaret ishin nen shtypjen e Perandorise Osmane.
Nje pjese e popullsise kishte filluar te islamizohej (administrata) ndersa pjesa tjeter jo.
Emertimi i Shqiptareve me nje emer te vetem ishte pak e veshtire,sepse duhej ndare popullsia Myslimane nga ajo e Krishtere,prandaj etnomi Shqiptar fillimisht u pranua nga pjesa Myslimane e cila vazhdonte te ritej nen trysnine e Perandorise Osmane.
Ne kushtet e Rilindjes Kombetare,Rilindasit tane per te shkelur ndarjet Veri-Juge,Toske-Gege,Mysliman-I Krishtere etj filluan ta quanin veten Shqipetare.
Kjo pati edhe mbeshtetje nga fjala tjeter Shqiponje.Nen ringjalljen e tyre Kombetare Shqiptaret po rilindnin me emrin e Shqiponjes. 
Aleks Buda thote: Kjo ndeshje ballore e gjate dhe masive e masave popullore me "te huajt" shpjegon nje dukuri ne dukje te habitshme etnogjenike:eshte pikerisht mbas kesaj periudhe lufte qe ne verejme te kaloje ne radhe te dyte emertimi i lashte etnik Arbën dhe te zevendesohet gjithashtu me Shqiptar,me te cilin kjo popullsi e vecon veten nga pushtuesit e huaj ne radhe te pare me gjuhen e saj te dalluar,te perbashket e te kuptueshme Shqipe.

Eqerem Cabej thote :"Zhdukja e zevendesimi i emrit te meparshem (Arbën/r) me emrin Shqiptar mbase ka lidhje me zberthimet etnike qe u kryen me ardhjen e osmaneve"

R Ismajli thote "Emrat Shqiptar,Shqiperi jane krijuar pas ndryshimeve me te thella sociale,politike e konfesionale.Emri Shqiptar u stabilizua plotesisht si i vetmi emer vetem ne kushtet e krijimit te vetedijes per Kombin,ne rethana politike te levizjes se madhe te rilindjes"

----------


## illiriani

bel ami, cka ka dokumentuar saktesisht Ptolemeu pervec nje emri te nje qyteze - Albanoi dhe si eshte i shkruar ky emer ne origjinal te Ptolemeut ne harten e tij gjeografike! Sa jane te dhenat historike per ate emertim? Te shohim origjinal, cka thote Ptolemeu per Albanoin? Aty eshte vetem nje emer gjeografik!

  Ne baze te studimeve, fjala shume me e hershme se ajo e Ptolemeut (sepse nuk quhet lashtesi shek.2.era e re) - shihet se ka ekzistuar shume me heret fjala - ALBOREA - por qe eshte fshehur ngase del paragreke e paralatine dhe PIE (paraindoeuropiane)!

  Etninomi (jo etnomi, as etnonimi - sikur njihet ne shkencen tone), por etninomi=nomi etnik - alban (emri etnik)  eshte vetem qetesim politik, qe mos te thirren krejt shqiptaret ballkanik, nga Tivari e nga Guri i Shpuar, e ne Preveze - per tu ruajte interesat e shteteve fqinje mbi tokat e popullin shqiptar derisot!

  Vet Cabeji emrin - alban, e nxierr nga rrenja - alp, si ndryshim i tingullit P ne B, alp=alb, pra nga fjala alp-alpe (pse nuk e thua te verteten kur dihet)? Tash, a kemi sot, pseudo-shkence apo pseudo-lexues? Ate fjale te parme - pseudo, ruaje per ku  ka vendin dhe mos e shperndaj gjithkah, por me mire lejau pseudo-shkences greko-sllave dhe imitatoreve te tyre! Thjeshte!

  Kurse une mendoj se vet fjala - alp-alpe, vie nga fjala - alborea
dhe rrenja - alb, eshte shume me e lashte se sa fjala - alp-alpe!

  Ti be ami, thua se "sa per dijeni, pellazget numrohen si popuj paraindoeuropian, si Basket ne Spanje...", do te thote se ti i njeh njesoj si Basket si Pellazget? Dhe, ti thua se jemi pasardhes te pellazgeve dhe nuk e ceke se, para se te jemi pasardhes te pellazgeve (pellgazeve-pellg-u, shen. im) - ne jemi pasardhes te illireve (hillireve - q vie nga fjala - hill-ill-i, e jo nga - "i lire"- shen.im). Basket ishin je fis illir (bask=bashk) dhe te gjithe paraardhesit indo-euopian ishin Pellgazet (pelasget)...Eshte dicka krejt tjeter ketu (ne kemi lexuar te gjitha studimet shqipe e te huaja per shqipen e shqiptaret)!

  Bota e Antikuitetit ishte hilliro-pellgazgjike, ku pellgazet shtriheshin kdo rreth ujit ("populli i pellgut te ujit") nga Nilli, Mesdheu e deri tek zonat euro-qendrore... por, hilliret (illiret), stergjysherit tane, ishin pasardhesit e drejtperdrejte te pellgazeve, ashtu sikure jane shqiptaret per illiret dhe njihen boterisht... Ti sikur po i ike termit - illir...hop e tek pelazget.. 

  Ngarkesa emocionale eshte e ndonje pseudo-lexuesi, sepse duhet ta njohim pseudo-shkencen, ne dem te historiografise shqiptare,sot edhe keshtu eshte nje det i tere gabimesh, qe presin permiresim...prej fjalorit pseudo-shkencor shqiptar (etimologji=ethymologji/, teze-thezë/, hipoteze=hipothezë/, metateze=metathezë/, dioteze=diothezë, teme=themë/, teori=theori/, teo-theo/, teologji=theologji/, etnonim=etninom-nom etnik/, alternim=alternom/, pseudonim-pseudonom/, toponim=toponom/, teater=theater....), u secila nga keto fjale, ka ethymologji shqipe -  e ta kuptojme te verteten
cila eshte shkenca e vertete shqiptare??? A eshte deriost ky fjalor shkencore ne albanologjine tone? PO!

  Sot duhet shperthyer pezhishkat pseudo-shkencore greko-sllave e latine, sepse Shqipja ka fuqi spjegimi mbi ato!

----------


## Bel ami

Qe tu veshesh hipotezave te Gjuhetareve tane epitete Greko-sllave nuk te lejohet.Nuk te lejohet sepse para Cabejt,Budes,Demirajt,Ismajlit ti je nje hic.
Mjere lexuesit e thjeshte qe bien pre e PSEUDO-STUDIMEVE te tua

----------


## illiriani

do te vertetohet shpejt kush eshte hic e kush eshte viq!

kur nuk ke fuqi spjegimi, plasee kope ne veti...ti je nje pseudo-lexues dhe asgje tjeter!

Po pate fuqi pergjegju ne pyetje, ose leri tjeret te flasin mendimet e lira se ti e tregove vetveten... Po cili na qenkesh ti, a ben te paraqitesh haptazi kush je, ose rri i fshehur pas nofkes!!!

Po pate mundesi te mos plasesh... o bel ami :buzeqeshje: 

Me vjen keq! As me ty nuk flas me me pseudonomin tend!

Per bel amin, kerkoj ndjese nga lexuesit!

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrmbrm!

Po, po, si cdokund tjeter edhe ketu nuk ka mundesi te diskutohet ne menyre te civilizuar. Turp, shqiptare.

Leni ato thash e themet, dhe me tregoni shenimet ME TE VJETRA mbi kete emertim per shqiptaret.

Nje gje eshte e qarte, ne si popull, QE KURRE EMEROHEMI ME KETE EMER NGA TE HUAJT, dhe qe nga ajo dite kur na kane venduar emrin, ai duhet dikund te jete formuar, me siguri nuk ka ra prej qielli.

Cka tash, a quheshi nje qytet ALBANOI apo quheshi populli i i asaj krahine rreth qytetit ALBANOI?, ALB= qe qendron per "BARDHESINE", eshte emertim i shpesht per vendet, psh. kemi BELIGRADIN si te tille, por ne sllavishten e shume qytete te "BARDHA" tjera ne bote. 

Por konkretisht nuk eshte i mjaftueshem ky shenim, se emertimi ALBANIA ekzistonka qe heret!

Cka thua ti ilirian, a ka shenime me te lashta per kete emertim, edhe ate DIREKT ne lidhje me populoin tone, apo vec ka ekzistuar DIKURE nje emer i tille i nje fshati apo qyeti?

Dhe qe kure datojn shenimet KONKRETE dhe me evidenca per emertimin e popullit tone.

Cka mendoni ju per ate vendin ne kaukaz qe neper disa harta te lashta mesjetare shenohet me emrin ALBANIA, gje qe serbet e marin si evidenc te PALUHATSHME se kinse shqiptaret jane ardhacak nga ki region!

Flm

----------


## Shën Albani

Iliriani pohon:

"Basket ishin je fis illir (bask=bashk) dhe te gjithe paraardhesit indo-euopian ishin Pellgazet (pelasget)...Eshte dicka krejt tjeter ketu (ne kemi lexuar te gjitha studimet shqipe e te huaja per shqipen e shqiptaret)!"


Une jam kunder kesaj logjike te te menduarit. Me kete nuk dua te te ofendoje, por thjesht nganjehere po dalim nga binaret. NE nuk behemi me te medhenje edhe nese Amerika te jete emer shqiptar.

Basket i konsideron fis Ilir, dakord, ta pranojme kushtimisht, por shpjegimi eshte krejtesisht i gabuar.  " Bashk " eshte fjale TURKE dhe ne shqipe mund te jete futur diku ne shek.XVI. Basket dhe bashk duket si shpjegimi i Z.Myrtes per Ohrin  *oh rri se ketu eshte mire!* 

Emrin Albania te Kaukazit qe permend Z.Nuha mund te jete i rastesishem. Kjo u pelqen shume serbeve dhe ne nje forum gjerman kam pasur mu per  kete diskutim me nje serb. Pasi i pata cituar shume autor gjerman nuk pranoi dhe insistonte ne teorine e tij , atehere ne tallje i thash se ka gabuar superfuqine se ne shqiptaret ne te vertete vijme nga Albany e SHBA dhe prandja tani SHBA na kane ndihmuar!!!!

Une mendoj se ky emer eshte i rastesishem sic eshte edhe Mali ne Afrike, Namibia-Nami, Jemeni -je me men,  Afrika-Af (e )r-ika, etj.etj,

----------


## illiriani

Pershendetje, sipas zakonit!

  Me duket se nuk po lexohen shkrimet e secilit deri ne fund dhe te analizohen mire me rradhe,bile pikat kryesore, ku une dhashe
disa elemente te shkoqitura lidhur me etninomin - alban, nga tema e plote (ku ketu eshte vetem nje pjese e saj). Poashtu, edhe pse u emruam me ate etninom, ku ishin shkaqet, ku jane pretendimet tona dhe te tjereve dhe nje historik te shkurt per to.

  Dikush ketu thote se po dalim jasht binareve, edhe e pranon se bashket, ishin nje fis illir-pellgazgjik dhe theoria pellazge eshte e te gjithe popujve indo-europian, jovetem e shqiptareve - por edhe ata pellgazet, si paraardhes te te gjithe popujve indo-europian - kishin nje "popull te pellgut te ujit" si fillestar, sepse nuk u shperndane si fara e misrit pernjehere gjithkah...e mbasi nuk qenka fjala - bask=bashk, nga ku eshte origjina e saj...? (mos valle nga baskia, popull qe kane ngule baskia...?  :buzeqeshje:  Nuk ben te thuash: s'eshte ashtu, e qysh eshte nuk e dij... :buzeqeshje: 

  Tash na duhet ta kuptojme e pranojme, se vet emertimi - illir, nuk ishte nga fjala - i lire (kujto, Hyllus, Bardhyllus (beogradi), Hilliria (Hillirikos-Hillirikum), qe vie nga fjala - hill, ill-yll.Poashtu edhe fjala - pelasg, ishte pellgaz (popull i pellgut te ujit e jo i pelag-ut (sllavisht). Dhe - alb, nuk eshte nga - alp, por - BARDH, e
bask(et) eshte fjale krejt illirishte - bashk (jo turke). Kujtoni, se Hisari (qytet turk i sotem), ishte vet Hillioni - Troja hillire (dhe Kali i Trojes, ishte po ne ate qytet edhe lufta 10 vjecare per Hellenen e bukur...) edhe te gjithe trimat trojan kishin emra hillirian...Tash, kujto, se atje ishte nje gjuhe e lashte hillire-pellgazgjike... mbase,
ishte vazhdimesi historike e Babillonit (Babillonia-Bagdati i sotem)
dhe AJO GJUHE HILLIRE, ISHTE PIKERISHT GJUHA HITITE E MEVONSHME, ku nga ajo gjuhe (qe sot njihet si gjuhe e vdekur), u lind vet gjuha turke e lashte. Tash, ne kemi problem, kur themi se kemi shume huazime turke ne shqipen, por, e verteta dikton krejt ndryshe, se Tokarishtja, Hititishtja, Frigishtja ishin gjuhe te sterlashta hilliro-pellgazgjike... Duhet te shperthehet kapaku i mjegullte greko-sllav, edhe ai turko-persian, qe te gjurmohet ne lashtesi... jane epoka linguistike te panjohura pe ne sot...

  Tash, a mendoni se duhet besuar se fjalori i sotem shkencor albanistik nuk eshte ne rregull? tema, teza, teoria, teo, metafora, sinonim, toponim, etnonim, hipoteza, proteza, dioteza, metoda...
kush mund ta gjeje ethymologjine e ketyre fjaleve keshtu? etimologji=ethymologji... emri ilir, pelgas, shqiptar... shikoni sa pune kemi parase te hyjme atje thelle ne ato siperfaqesoret qe po kerkoni... 

  Te shkojme ngadale e sigurte ne analiza te secilit paragraf te shkrimeve dhe mos te marrim 'nganje fije neper dhemb' e hop e ne parahistori... ka shume vlere, kuptimi dhe botekuptimi, te dihen
dhe mos te tejkalojme gjerat me interesante fillestare, qe na mungojne dhe i themi keq ne shqip...

  Sikur te flisnim me mendje e shpirt drejte, do te merreshim vesh edhe ketu, e ka rendesi te fliten keto gjera...sepse, nuk ka me perendi antik as shoke te politbyrose qe diktojne me diktature!

  Kujdes ne fjalen qe flet dhe behu zot i saj!

vijojme -

----------


## Nuh Musa

Mrdt!

njehere nje djal i ri duker ecur rruges po e takon nje plak, dhe ai plaku eshte duke pershperitur shehadetin (shprehja e formules muslimane qe verteton njeshmerine e allahut, dhe profetine e muhamedit, perndryshe shtylla e pare e fese islame), dhe ki djali i thot, o axhe, cka po jeni duke folur?, axha ja kthen, ce mor djal, ku jam duke hekur shehadet. 
Djali e pyet, a ben pak ma lart ta thoni qe ta degjoj edhe une?, dhe plaki ja fillon "esh shhedu bilah", "esh shhedu bilah", e keshtu me rradhe, atehere djali e nderpret, jo axhe, nuk eshte ashtu shehadeti!, por si be djale i kthehet plaku?, e po, une tash nuk e di, por edhe ashtu ti si thua nuk eshte.


Nuk me kujtohet ku e kame ndegjuar, por historianet europjan jane te mendimit se gjithe pershkimi i europes ka ndodhur nepermjet ballkanit, por ketu mendoj se nuk eshte me rrendesi prejardhja e baskeve, apo rrenjat e tyre. 

Illirian, te kisha lutur, nese posedon informata, te na tregosh shenimet ME TE LASHTA per perdorimin e emertimit si fjale PERMBLEDHESE per popullin tane.

Flm

----------


## illiriani

shenimet me te lashta per shqiptaret, nuk ekzistojne askund komplete, te dihet se ku gjenden, mbase materiale te tilla mund te gjejh per disa popuj te medhenj, qe kane formuar nje skelet te tyre historik (ne geocities etj.), por as atje gjithka nuk ka ndonje formulim te sakte edhe kur bazohen ne fakte historiografike te lashta...Per shqiptaret, ka materiae historiografike qe na flasin indirektne dokumente te lashtesise, deri tek Ethana illire (Athena), deri tek Hillioni (Troja hillire), deri tek Babillonia (Bagdati i sotem), deri tek Thoti Skipe, fenikasit etj., deri tek Atlantida (parahistorike), ku mund e pereputhen nderthurjet historike lidhur me rracen Borea e Hiperborea, deri tek Alborea (fjale qe eshte e fshehur... :buzeqeshje:    Nje gje duhet ditur e kuptuar mire e guximshem, sepse e gjithe fillozofia klasike (qe i thone greke) eshte nje fillozofi klasike illire pellgazgjike...ajo ishte bota hillire! Olymp-Ethane-Hillion-Babillon-Nill-Atllante (qe rezulon para Permbytjes e Madhe te Botes (e pse e quajne permbytje te nje ishulli - kur ishte Permbytje e Madhe e Botes)?

   Ka randesi preardja edhe e baskeve dhe e te gjithe popujve indo-europian, sepse duke vertetuar tjeret, nxierr vertetime te reja kundershtuese shkencore, qe drejtojn vet shkencen... Per shqiptaret, duhet lidhur me historine e Boreas e Hiperboreas, per ta nxierr alborean, sepse kemi ne arkivavetem germadhat e botes hillire (ato cka i kane konvenuar kishes bizantine e romake)
qe kane mbetur nfa fiset illire: dardhanet, hadrianet, skordistet, makedhonet, epirotet, vllahet, daket, delmatet, liburnet...e deri tek basket e theutonet e saket e skotet, keltet... 

  Burimet historike jane ne shqipen, linguistike, gjeohistorike, arkeologjike, gjeopolitike, ne gjithe literatyren historike boterore!

  Nese shqiptaret nuk behen nje ne formulimin e hipothezave te perbashketa historiografike, ne lidhjen e hallkave historike nga epokat parahistorike, qe na ndajne qindra epoka...jane te destinuar te tjetersohen dhe te vetdeformohen historiorafisht... Sepse, anje theze e hipotheze e tjereve perrreth e te larget, nuk eshte e qendrueshme, mbase u formuluan veem ne perkrahje ndermjet tyre (ky tha keshtu, ai ashtu... mire e ka, pajtohem, jep fakte...) dhe u formuan theza e hipotheza, qe nuk jane te pathyeshme, perballe fakteve historiografike shqiptare-hillire-pellgzgjike, si Drejteza historiografike deri tek "populli i pellgut te ujit" pellgazet...

  Per ato arsyena k mbetur edhe kjo shprehja qe e thashe ne faqen tjeter (ashtu s'eshte, e qysh eshte s'e dij) qe eshte si anekdote shqiptare. Por, ende nuk qendron e keqja ketu, sikur ne nje anekdote tjeter: njeni tha, e kam nje djale qe mbasi te behet puna e din. Tjetr tha: ti mire, por une e kam nje djale, qe behet puna edhe nuk e merr vesh! Shume pune jane bere e shqiparet, as e kane marre vesh kurre, sepse diktuan regjimet politike te kohes...

----------


## Shën Albani

Pervec perpjekjeve per te thene dicka duhet pasur edhe pak durim dhe miresjellje. Nuk eshte e preferueshme te mirreni me spekulime, se gjoja njerzit shkrimet nuk po i lexojne ne teresi. NE anen tjeter kete nuk keni te drejte ta kerkoni, ky eshte forum, e nuk jemi ne nje klase te shkolles fillore. Per te qene i lexuar duhet te deshmohet respekt per njerzit me te cilen komunikoni, ndryshe behet edhe me keq: mund te injoroheni!

Iliriani pohon:

"Dikush ketu thote se po dalim jasht binareve, edhe e pranon se bashket, ishin nje fis illir-pellgazgjik dhe theoria pellazge eshte e te gjithe popujve indo-europian, jovetem e shqiptareve - por edhe ata pellgazet, si paraardhes te te gjithe popujve indo-europian - kishin nje "popull te pellgut te ujit" si fillestar, sepse nuk u shperndane si fara e misrit pernjehere gjithkah...e mbasi nuk qenka fjala - bask=bashk, nga ku eshte origjina e saj...? (mos valle nga baskia, popull qe kane ngule baskia...?  Nuk ben te thuash: s'eshte ashtu, e qysh eshte nuk e dij..."


Jo nuk e pranova se basket jane fis ilir, e as sot nuk e pranoje kete, thash ta pranojme kushtimisht, jo per ta pranuar mendimin Tuaj, por per miresjellje. E kete miresjellje ju e kuptuat keq dhe tani dukeni bukur i merdhezur. Fjala bask nuk eshte shqipe, si edhe fjala bashk. BAshk eshte fjale truke dhe neqoftese eshte shqipe por e huazuar nga truqit , atehere silli faktet!!!

Ju duket se po kerkoni si teper nga forumi. Une po shpreh mendimin tim ketu, nuk jam i obliguar te humb kohe me spekulime, shkrimet Tuaja me duken te njejta me ato te Myrtes, ose jeni i njeti person, apo Drilon Gega. Shume pseudonime shume shkrime te njejta dhe shume shperthime. Keni durim, me durim arrihet cdo gje. Nuk eshte rruge e mire kur nuk bindni me fakte te perpiqeni te eliminoni replikuesin me perralla, apo shperthime nervoze. Per ate qe pretendoni te jeni, kjo gjuhe duhet te jete e huaj!

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrmbrm!

Tash do te pyes me direkt, une deshiroj nga njerezit qe gjinden ne kete forum, dhe qe miren me kete problem, dhe qe kane njohuri te thella, te japin kete fakt

Kure perdoret emri ALBANIA se pari here?

Librin ku gjindet?

Kush e ka shkruar?

Ku eshte shkruar?

Dhe ai qe e ka shkruar KU eshte bazuar?

Mendoj se ne kete menyre do te gjejm nje rrugedalje, perndryshe mund PA fund te sillemi rreth ceshtjes, por s'besoj se mund ta zgjedhim, jo ne kete menyre. Pyetjet me larte jane parashtruar vetem per periudhen e re. Neve bota na quan ALBAN, ky eshte fakt i gjalle, dhe pyetjet e mia i parashtrova per te sjelle ne drite fillimin e ketij emertimi per popullin tone PSH: ne kete liber, nga kjo date, nga ki autor, bazuar ne kete liber, shenohet se pari here emri ALBANIA, si emertim per mbare popullin shqiptare. Nese ka ketu studjues te shqipes, atehere mendoj se nuk eshte aq problem keta pyetje ELEMENTARE te pergjigjen.

Vec per informate, austria pati ne vitin 1996 (nese núk gaboj) 1000 vjetorin e permendjes se pare te emrit "ostarrichi" ne shkrim.

Flm

----------

